# A newbie needs help choosing...



## myvegas2015 (Jul 8, 2014)

I am completely new to the sport and do not know a thing about quality on brands. I have tried searching google, but found limited information. I am looking at two different sets on craigslist. Which is a better deal?

Deal #1 - $75

Paragon Tour Force System full set of Woman's golf clubs (blue) - right handed.

Includes:
10 clubs
1 standing bag (with cover)
1 sock for the driver
12 golf balls
12 tees
1 left hand glove


Deal #2 - $40

Women's right handed XV 460 golf clubs. 

Includes: 
driver 
3 wood 
4/5 hybrid
6, 7, 8, and 9 irons
pitching wedge
putter 
travel bag 
covers 
four sets of Nitro golf balls 
bag of tees


----------

